
Have you ever wondered what the hiring process was 20 years ago vs. today? - kotrunga
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/brjexy/have_you_ever_wondered_what_the_hiring_process/
======
tomkat0789
What surprised me about LinkedIn is after I had a job for a year (first job
out of school), my views went up by a factor of 10 (well, from 3 to 30 per
week or whatever) and I at last started getting messages from recruiters. I
felt pretty useless at first!

